# Top 5 Songs right now



## prowler (Dec 23, 2009)

Thought I'd make a thread about top five songs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Preferable if you post youtube videos in spoilers, you don't have too
I have a very weird taste in music  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 25, 2009)

your taste is not too weird, each to his own bro

1.paramore - ignorance
 x
2.timbaland - morning after dark
 x
3.30 seconds to mars - night of the hunter
 x
4.foo fighters - the pretender
5.amanda blank - shame on me


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm somehow listening to only to Arctic Monkeys the last 2 weeks or so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Crying Lightning - Arctic Monkeys

2. Teddy Picker - Arctic Monkeys

3. The Day I Left The Womb - Escape The Fate

4. The Scene Is Dead; Long Live the Scene - Cobra Starship

5. Flourescent Adolescent - Arctic Monkeys


----------



## Raika (Dec 25, 2009)

... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 25, 2009)

Sadly, I don't know how to do spoiler tags so I will just list them.

In no particular order:

Opeth - Ghost of Perdition
Alcest - Percees de Lumiere
Obscrua - Centric Flow
Alcest - Les Iris
Taake - Hordaland Doedskvad Part I



PS: Thanks MegaAce


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 26, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Sadly, I don't know how to do spoiler tags so I will just list them.



to make it easy and fast, just quote the post of someone in this thread who used spoiler, and delete the quotation tags and replace the youtube codes with that of your titles..done:.  , so did i do


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

blackdragonbahamut said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## driverzx (Dec 27, 2009)

Wolfmother - New Moon Rising
Alice In Chains - Rooster
Metallica - Creeping Death
Pink Floyd - Money
Nirvana - Breed


----------



## Domination (Dec 27, 2009)

One song from each of my top 5 bands



Spoiler: Led Zeppelin - The Battle of Evermore









Spoiler: Aerosmith - Amazing









Spoiler: Rise Against - Give it All









Spoiler: Foo Fighters - DOA









Spoiler: Iron Maiden - The Trooper







Though I seem to change favorite songs daily, Painkiller by Judas Priest and American Woman by The Guess Who were some of my favorites yesterday.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 27, 2009)

1. The Beatles: Taxman

2. Avenged Sevenfold: Critical Acclaim

3. Coheed and Cambria: In Keeping Secrets of Silent Earth: 3

4. Marilyn Manson: The Reflecting God

5. Coheed and Cambria: The Running Free

4/5 don't have music videos, sorry!


----------



## Cermage (Dec 28, 2009)

i've been getting into jazz alot lately  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. I-rony - Soil & Pimp Sessions 

2. Fingertip - Quasimode

3.Time is love - Quasimode

4. Singing under the Rainbow - World's end Girlfriend

5. Saigo no Bansan - Mouse on the Keys


----------

